# Generic Zoloft



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has tried generic zoloft (sertraline) i've been on it for a few days. and was wondering if anyone has tried it over the non generic zoloft how did it work for you?


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea I take Sertraline...I'd say it has reduced my anxiety by about 30 to 40 percent. Only started taking it earlier this month.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I took it for over a year. Worked okay for my SA/anxiety overall but I had issues with depression it wasn't addressing and decided to switch to something else.


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

pbandjam said:


> Yea I take Sertraline...I'd say it has reduced my anxiety by about 30 to 40 percent. Only started taking it earlier this month.


I've found that it has made me feel more calmer and not so stressed or mad about things has do you feel the same way?


----------



## efm88 (Feb 18, 2010)

been taking it for a few months, has helped a lot. I have more energy and am generally usually in a better mood  i do still have some anxiety, but it is definitely a lot less


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

efm88 said:


> been taking it for a few months, has helped a lot. I have more energy and am generally usually in a better mood  i do still have some anxiety, but it is definitely a lot less


what dose are you on? im taking 50 mg


----------



## efm88 (Feb 18, 2010)

150 mg...i started out at 50 and gradually upped it.


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

efm88 said:


> 150 mg...i started out at 50 and gradually upped it.


did you feel any change from 50 to 150? im scared to up the dose bc of the effects lol


----------



## efm88 (Feb 18, 2010)

i have had little to no effects. if you do it slowly you should be absolutely fine...75 for a week or two, 100 for a week or two etc... and yeah, a definite change from 50 to 150. I can't really explain the change, but I feel generally just better. I also saw a therapist for a year and that probably helped a lot too.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm taking the generic version. My mood has been better recently. I don't know how much it has helped in my SA though. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've taken both the brand name Zoloft and the generic Sertraline before. Both worked the same. I couldn't tell the difference. I take the generic Sertraline now and it's doing a good job. My depression is gone and my anxiety is down about 50%. I've been taking it since September. Side effects are few, just sexual dysfunction right now. When I started I had jitters, dry mouth, shakiness, warm tingly skin...that's all gone now.


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I've taken both the brand name Zoloft and the generic Sertraline before. Both worked the same. I couldn't tell the difference. I take the generic Sertraline now and it's doing a good job. My depression is gone and my anxiety is down about 50%. I've been taking it since September. Side effects are few, just sexual dysfunction right now. When I started I had jitters, dry mouth, shakiness, warm tingly skin...that's all gone now.


what dose are you on?


----------



## Sirenz (Dec 9, 2011)

I've taken brand name when I was in mental facilities, now I take the generic Zoloft. 150 mg, I don't notice any difference aside from my depression and anxiety being worse, and it not helping as much anymore.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been taking it since June. It takes a few weeks to start working, but it works. Are you taking it for depression or anxiety, because it doesn't really help for the anxiety. Also I wouldn't up the dose from 50 to 150 so abruptly. My doctor has me do it in small incriments to avoid side effects. Do like 50 to 100 to 125 then to 150. But only do it if your doctor tell you to.


----------

